# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP > سوال: error 404

## سمانه علوی فر

> Method Not Allowed
> The requested method GET is not allowed for the URL /news/check_user.asp.
> Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.



خواهش می کنم به من بگید چرا این اشکال رو می بینم؟

یک فولدر را آپلود کرده ام و وقتی صفحه لاگین را باز می کنم و یوزر و پسورد می زنم به این اشکال برخورد می کنم

چرا؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## nasser_ray

سلام
اینطور که از پیغام خطا بر می آید مشکل در استفاده از متد GET برای ارسال فرم می باشد.
در صورتی که آدرس ارسال درست است بهتر است بجای استفاده از متد GET از POST استفاده کنید (کد نویسی برنامه را نیز بررسی کنید)

_این مشکل به دلایل زیادی می تواند رخ دهد. مثل ارسال یک کوری پیش فرض با استفاده از اکشن، عدم دستری به کوری های ارسال شده با  get در سرور، استفاده همزمان GET و POST (که بسته به سرور در برخی موارد خطای 404 و در برخی مواد خطای 405 را می دهد) و ..._

در صورت امکان سورس کد خود  (کد HTML بخش مربوط به ارسال) را  قرار دهید

----------

